# Crsigslist post. Concern of moving babies



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

There is a craigslist post of a lady who was left with a few pigeons she is trying to get rid of. There is a breeding pair, a 2 month old offspring and 2 new 1 week old babies. I messaged her and she does not know a thing about pigeons so I told her that I might be able to take them or tell you guys on here about them and perhaps someone here would be intrested. I am expecting a few possible birds to come soon and i don't want to over crowd but I don't want to leave them with her either But I had a concern about moving the 1 week old babies. Moving the parents to a new place, would they still continue to care for the babies? I am worried If myself or someone else local does not pick them up, she will just sell them so someone looking for a pet and the babies will get uncared for. I have never moved babies like this before so I wanted to ask. Perhaps I can tell her that she should let the babies grow up firts. or is someone going to have to hand feed them?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Let her know it would be in the best interest to let the parents raise the babies until they are weaned, as the parents will likely give them up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

GimpieLover said:


> There is a craigslist post of a lady who was left with a few pigeons she is trying to get rid of. There is a breeding pair, a 2 month old offspring and 2 new 1 week old babies. I messaged her and she does not know a thing about pigeons so I told her that I might be able to take them or tell you guys on here about them and perhaps someone here would be intrested. I am expecting a few possible birds to come soon and i don't want to over crowd but I don't want to leave them with her either But I had a concern about moving the 1 week old babies. Moving the parents to a new place, would they still continue to care for the babies? I am worried If myself or someone else local does not pick them up, she will just sell them so someone looking for a pet and the babies will get uncared for. I have never moved babies like this before so I wanted to ask. Perhaps I can tell her that she should let the babies grow up firts. or is someone going to have to hand feed them?


The chances of her moving those babies anywhere and the parents still take care of them is slim to none. Either she needs to let the parents finish raising the babies or give them to someone that can hand raise them. Those are the only two choices, unless of course she just lets the babies die and I surely HOPE that's not even an option.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

ok I have e-mailed her asking her to keep them until the babies are grown. I hope she mails me back. If not is there anyone in the LA area who is willing to hand raise them? I have never hand raised a baby before. I am willing but I want to see if there is anyone more knowledgeable before I even think about it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*How old is OK...*

I have the chance to give a home to a pair of doves but these also have babies, how old should they be when it's safe to move the family? 
I've handfed before, be would rather the parents do the feeding.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Pigeons can begin to be weaned at around three weeks of age. I'm not sure exactly what it is for doves. If you must resort to hand-feeding, here is my favorite method complete with pics:
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b390/maryjanerocks/pigeons for adoption/?action=view&current=2.jpg

Once you get the hang of it, it is so easy. The baby learns after usually just one day right where to stick his beak in. I haven't encountered a single problem with this method. Just always make sure to let the formula sit for a few minutes after mixing, as it will thicken and you may need to add more water. It's also important to use water that is luke warm; if it's too hot they can get crop burn. With a tiny baby, you feed every few hours, after the crop has emptied out and gone flat. Good luck and thanks for helping these pigeons out.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply MaryJane.  I just was told that the babies are 4 weeks old, but they think the hen is going to lay again! So I guess I better get this family quick.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

GimpieLover said:


> ok I have e-mailed her asking her to keep them until the babies are grown. I hope she mails me back. If not is there anyone in the LA area who is willing to hand raise them? I have never hand raised a baby before. I am willing but I want to see if there is anyone more knowledgeable before I even think about it.


Hi Gimpie,

I can and will if somebody can get the babies to me. I know that many think I can and should just run and get all these birds, but I really can't anymore. I have so many responsibilities here that I have to start expecting people like this lady with the babies to care enough to make an effort to get their birds to me.

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

She said that she needs to get them out of there asap. With all the rain her patio is getting flooded with pigeon poop and she doesn't have the want to care for the birds. I am not worried about her selling the older birds she said she had a few people intrested, but she is not worried about the babies at all. I am debating just going and getting the babies and hand feeding them, i think hoping she does the right thing keeping the parents with them is a lost hope.  Is hand feeding difficult? I have a job where it is no problem bringing them with me to feed...Im just worried


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hand feeding is not really difficult. The young birds catch on very quickly which makes it easier on the human. Perhaps you could get Fallenweeble or Firstimer to show you how to do the feeding. There are also lots of threads here on P-T with photos, videos, and descriptions of various methods that work.

If you think the youngsters are at risk, then I would definitely go and get them.

Terry


----------

